# Ork stormboyz



## donkey555 (Nov 25, 2009)

I was wondering what people have in the way of tactics and advice for storm boyz. Please try to comment on ordinary stormboyz not just zaruck (i think thats his name)


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

My son uses a squad of 10 stormboyz in his 1,000 point army. He always gets a Nob with a PK in the unit as some anti tank. 

The biggest key to them has been keeping them behind a meat shield like a large mob of boys or some trukks then spring them onto a juicy target. He has used them to tie up a squad of terminators for a round or two until he can get some fire power on them. They usually get wiped out but at 12 points each, it doesn't usually spell defeat when he looses them.

He has also split them into two units of five, (using two fast attack FOC slots) and using them to contest an objective on the last turn just to either get a draw or a win by keeping them behind cover throughout the game. Usually that backfires on him as I will get a unit in range to smack them around a bit. 

Biggest thing is to keep them in/behind cover until you can spring them into action due to the crappy 6+ save they have.

Also, it's "Boss Zagstruk." He has some nasty special rules. Such as striking at I4 with a PK type weapon when he charges. Ruthless when going against powerful IC's and such. But he is pricey for an non IC Ork upgrade. My son hasn't used him because of the points cost reason so I cannot tell you if he is worth it or not.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> The biggest key to them has been keeping them behind a meat shield like a large mob of boys or some trukks then spring them onto a juicy target. He has used them to tie up a squad of terminators for a round or two until he can get some fire power on them. They usually get wiped out but at 12 points each, it doesn't usually spell defeat when he looses them.


Isn't that a job that could be performed equally well by a mob of boyz at 6 points per model? If you're keeping them behind normal boyz, then surely the 12" move is wasted?

The best way I've seen them used is 20 strong and with Zagstruk, assaulting the turn they come in. Nothing like about 18 boyz turning up out of nowhere and going "Boo!" to the center of an IG army. I'd be very surprised if any of them survived, but it can really throw off the opponents plans and buy a turn or two for your Trukks/Wagons to get across the table.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Excerpt from my tactica (in my sig):

Stormboyz with a powerklaw nob are a good choice. The bosspole is pretty much required due to their max size being low and them being a prime target. Consider them also for mechanized armies since you can hide them behind trukks or battlewagons, they can move over terrain that would block mechanized components, and the cost per Ork is analogous to a battlewagon full of boyz.
Zagstrukk is available as an upgrade for these guys at roughly twice the cost of a Nob. His ability to deep strike and assault is incredibly risky and something I would never consider using. His ability to strike at initiative 4 with his powerklaw is fairly mediocre as there are generally plenty of ablative wounds to make sure he gets to strike, and initiative 4 isn't really going before much (just some Tyranid MCs, IG, Tau, and other Orks.) His best ability in my opinion is his violent temper. A bosspole reroll is going to kill a stormboy 5/6 times and still has a good chance of failure but Zagstruk has a much better Ld so that you might not fail in the first place and even if you need to roll a 2 on your leadership test, violent temper lets you automatically succeed by removing a model. For Orks, this is basically better than being fearless as losing combat by a large number means many more than one model would die if you're fearless so automatically succeeding at the cost of one model is a bargain. Is he a necessary upgrade like Snikrot? No. Is he worth his points? Yes. 4 Stormboyz cost a little more than him and it is entirely possible for him to prevent you losing 4 or more models as he keeps the squad together once they're below 11.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Isn't that a job that could be performed equally well by a mob of boyz at 6 points per model? If you're keeping them behind normal boyz, then surely the 12" move is wasted?


Nope, as those stormboyz can cover up to 18" in a movement turn then do another 6" on the charge, keeping them covered in the first turn ensures that all of the unit makes it into CC. If he plunked them out in front they would be toasted in the first turn. Cover is an Ork's best friend, and a couple of trukks or a battlewagon makes for excelent mobile cover.


----------

